# Neulich im Bus - Gif (1x)



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2014)

​


----------



## Robe22 (18 Sep. 2014)

Das nennt man wohl Ursachenbekämpfung


----------



## schiwi51 (19 Sep. 2014)

sogar im fernen China hat man Verwendung für unsere "Sackerl für's Gackerl"


----------



## Max100 (19 Sep. 2014)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Das nennt man wohl Ursachenbekämpfung




Oder Überraschungseffekt


----------



## krawutz (19 Sep. 2014)

Da fällt mir ganz spontan der aktuelle Hit von Micky (oder Mikki oder Miky oder irgendwie) Krause ein : "Hol mal Bier, du wirst schon wieder hässlich".


----------



## sluderjan (19 Sep. 2014)

Schon vergessen? Es handelt sich um den "Öffentlichen Personen N a h verkehr" - ÖPNV -; einem in unserer Öffentlichkeit und Politik heiligen, gepflegten, in Jahrzehnten gezüchtetem Begriff aus "Nah" und "Verkehr", den allerdings kein Politiker mit dieser bildlichen - aber offensichtlichen - Konsequenz anspricht (mit der Folge, dass genau wegen derartiger Ignoranzen die Wahlbeteiligungen kontinuierlich sinken??). :WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Storm_Animal (21 Sep. 2014)

Ha Ha zu geil....


----------

